# grouse creek hunting pressure general deer ?



## RSL_hunter (Mar 5, 2011)

Ok so this is the first year i will be the hunter. i had never put in for the draw on anything, but started to tag along with friends and family when i was 16.........(holy crap that was a long time ago :shock: ) I or I should say most of them had always been lucky, and at least one would draw a LE hunt. and so i never have encountered the Orange Army.
So this year i decided to harvest a animal my self. Of course since i had never put in for any draw I had no points and no luck. Put in for about every hunt and ended up with a Northern Gen buck tag.
I was thinking of heading up to the Uintas around notch res. but was up there this last weekend and thought it is and still will be over pressured, and i don't have the health to get way back and let the Army push the bucks to me in late October it the Uintas.
I know with having a gen tag i have to deal with the Army no matter were we go.

I have never been to the north west part of the state, so I was wondering what kind of Pressure Grouse Creek area gets on the big scale of things.
i am not looking for a trophy buck, i am out for the meet, so any info for any area would be appreciated.
feel free to PM me if you would like. 

thank you in advance


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

There's quit a bit of private property in that area. The areas you can hunt can get a bit crowded... at least that's what I've heard. Hopefully someone can give you some better info.

Good luck.


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

Most hunters don't get too far from the road, and most hunters complain about not seeing any bucks. Choose a spot that you know has deer and do some research on it. Find areas where you can get at least 1-2 miles from any road and then do a little scouting up there. It should be pretty easy to kill a meat buck if you hike further than the average joe. 

I've never been to the Grouse Creeks but I'll bet there are plenty of areas to hike in.


----------



## huntinkid (Aug 19, 2009)

I went there last year and there was quite a few hunters up there but at the same time somebody fake posted private property the sign they stuck in a bush said "NO Tresspasing no boundrys" but i ended up shooting a super 2 about 16 inches wide. could have more chances at other 2's as well. get off the road and let other people push them....we even saw a cougar up there. call me crazy but i swear to you there was one i was even in the truck and it scared me! you'll see deer alot of places and people too but there are deer


----------



## GrouseCreek (Aug 5, 2011)

The deer in Grouse Creek are getting fewer each year though the number of hunters seem to increase. Road hunting seems to have become the trend. The worst problem is the number of ATV's and the owners who refuse to get off and walk a few feet. You can stalk a deer for hours and then have it scared off by the parade of ATV's going by. Unfortunately some hunters who ruin it for the rest think when they get to remote areas like Grouse Creek it is the wild west and they will shoot anything and everything. There have been cows and horses killed and equipment, watering troughs, gates etc. shot full of holes. As a property owner in Grouse Creek many hunters ignore our signs indicating that it is PRIVATE PROPERTY. Our cattle operation is often disrupted with gates being left open. Three years ago at the beginning of the bow hunt we moved about 200 head of cattle into a lower pasture with intent of leaving them on the mountain for 5 more days. When we arrived to move them, trespassers on four-wheelers had dropped a wire gate on the ground and left it open. The cows were were scattered for miles. It used to be that common courtesies would apply and people would ask for permission which was more often than not granted, now they just trespass. We now chain and lock our gates. Grouse Creek used to be one of the best places in the State to hunt but now is marginal. However CWMU's are on the increase and may become the norm. This year you can hunt for Elk on one CWMU in Grouse Creek for $12,000 and get you a trophy bull. Happy Hunting


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

The grouse creek area in my opinion is a great place to hunt. I did some coyote hunting out there this winter and a day didn't go pass that we didn't see alot of deer. That area is full of private ground but with a good gps map overlay, you can sort out the private from public. If you send me a pm i will tell you the areas we were in as I didn't buy a tag this year and doubt i will in the future. Good luck to ya and it really shouldn't be hard to get a meat buck if you put in alittle work.


----------



## RSL_hunter (Mar 5, 2011)

thank you for all the reply's. it is looking like i will be headed up that way, in two weeks to do some scouting.
i need to get some new maps for my gps first thought


----------

